# Three Vizsla's and a sheppard mix in the forest spells trouble



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Great thing about this site is the people we have met.
The odd time we get together with Lisa and her V Catan and TreeTops with his V Rio.
The last time these 3 characters got together for a run was back in November. Now that the weather is getting better up here in Canada let's hope we can get more of these days under our belt.

Here are a few pics of how the day went.

Kian is the smaller of the three boys.
Catan is the very dark one and Rio is the one wearing an orange collar. Oh and Catan's friend joined us too, Bella, the Sheppard/Husky/Akita mix. She kept up with the 3 stooges with no problem.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for posting the pics Harry. It was a great adventure for Catan. It'll be nice when the water & ice clears from the paths.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Vizslas are such good looking dogs. I also love the curly tail on the Akita/Sheppard/Husky mix.


----------

